# E-Plus Mobile Network - Where are the deals/offers?



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

I cant find the E-Plus deals/offers for prepaid on the internet anywhere.

Im looking for a Pay as You Go sim card and have been advised that E-Plus is the best in Nuremberg for a solid Pay as you go pack with LTE usage also.

Something like Unlimited Calls, SMS & 1GB Data LTE for 10EUR.

Cant find the offer anywhere


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

There's very little online, I think e-plus does its retail through BASE but even there you don't see much. I'd just go with Aldi, the grocery chain, which uses the e-plus network. 

Be aware that unlimited talk plans may only be unlimited for numbers on the same network, not to other providers or to landline. 

Aldi's plan for unlimited use on all numbers with 1 GB data runs 20 euro/month: https://www.alditalk.de/telefonieren_surfen/aldi_talk_all-net-flat.php


----------

